# Dirty pond & Koi's , need help



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

ok well i have a 3 pond set up, the bottom pond brings water to the top one which cycles down to the bottom and again and again, so i just put a school of Kois in the top two ponds but now the water is completely muggy and not clear at all. the bottom pond is clean, and i cant figure out why, someone said that the koi were looking for food at the bottom and moving around the dirt, so i just got some food today and started to feed them, anyone know whats wrong ?


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

what do u have for filtration?


----------

